# Where do you live?



## Kaji Ryuuko (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes, I know that title sucks and everything, but my sleep drpeived brain couldn't think of anything else to put there. 

Anyways, on topic with the title. I'm in Oregon and before anyone asks, "What's it like up there?" "how's the weather?" or anything else like that. I can sum up the weatherof oregon in three words. *Cold and Wet*

That is your weather forcase for Oregon, short, sweet and to the point. 

Anyway, where do you all live


----------



## Myr (Apr 1, 2006)

Kaji, go to sleep! Seriously, what am I still doing awake? I told you an hour or two ago I was going to sleep.  Look at me, I'm still awake! X_X

I'm from the Hershey, Pennsylvania USA area where they make lots of chocolate and have a nice haphazardly laid out theme park that's pretty fun. It's warm and spring-like here and I want out of college for the summer.

mmm...chocolate

nice avatar btw  hehe


----------



## Kaji Ryuuko (Apr 1, 2006)

you should talk Myr seriously, If you told me to go to bed and then went to bed yourself, then you should still be in bed *SLEEPING*

mmm...chocolate *steals some and runs away* muahahahaha

Welcome, I'm advertising your art, plus I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It shows the real me...on four legs...yeah...*GO TO BED*


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 1, 2006)

Ferndale, Washington here.

We get lots of rain and whatnot.  I like it though, I've always been more partial to cold wet weather rather than warmer dry ones.


----------



## Myr (Apr 1, 2006)

But the TV...and video games...and...they just distract me from sleeping. *sad puppy face* 

meep! My chocolate! *pounces your tail*

Coolness >^.=.^< Ok, I'll seriously go to sleep now. Sometimes I get on this late at night just to pop on FA and browse through a couple hundred submissions and make sure they all look ok or fix em if I can. Can't do that tonight, but it looks like for a really good reason. But yes, sleep time. Goodnight!


----------



## Kaji Ryuuko (Apr 1, 2006)

@silverwolfe: Cool Washington. Another west coast fur. That makes my count about 4 furs I kno won the west coast. 

@Myr: GET OFF MY TAIL *dissapears in a flash of lightning and reappearas about five feet away* HA *eat chocolate* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I should really go to bed...but I had like a 2 liter bottle of Mountain Dew today...I think Ilm wired for the night.


----------



## Laik (Apr 1, 2006)

haha, just wondering if you're still awake 

probably not (since it has been 5 hours since your last post 


And about the topic, I'm from Lisbon, Portugal. And since everyone is giving weather forecasts of where they live I say that we have a mediterranean kind of weather that lately has been screwed up by the hot Saaran desert winds. (yeah... lots of stupid, senseless heat in the peak of winter.)


----------



## Edge (Apr 1, 2006)

Hehe, sleep deprived furries provides much amusement.
And I'm all the way down in Wantirna, Australia. The land down under, where women glow and men plunder. Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 1, 2006)

Well I live in Mulberry, Florida. The weather here in Florida has been warm on some days hot on others. I wasn't going to get out of bed today, but got bored and decided to check my e-mails and browse the threads of the forums I'm on. I'm regretting getting out of bed though because I am majorly sick right now, I think I'm gettting a stomach flu, because I've been running in and out of the bathroom all morning. It's taken me 3 times to complete this post. Oh god >_< -runs off to the bathroom-


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 1, 2006)

Edge said:
			
		

> Hehe, sleep deprived furries provides much amusement.
> And I'm all the way down in Wantirna, Australia. The land down under, where women glow and men plunder. Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?



Bah, plunder?  Viking heritage baby, _we_ plundered!  The whole world was our oyster and we milked every city we could get a hold of... We even discovered Canada!

Oh oh oh!  Well, I'll be off soon to Seattle for the MS Walk.  I only raised $50 dollars personally, but it's gonna be a huge event.  Thousands of people, I can guarantee it!


----------



## yak (Apr 1, 2006)

I live in the Republic of Moldova. Weird, huh?


----------



## Moon-Baby (Apr 1, 2006)

I live in Florida, the south part of it(the foreskin if you will)
I dont really like it here...too damn hot... :x 
and theres not enough forests for me to prowl near where i live... :cry: 
.....legally anyway, theres some but its "private property" thats gonna probably be used for a freakin golf course...



> Bah, plunder? Viking heritage baby, we plundered! The whole world was our oyster and we milked every city we could get a hold of... We even discovered Canada!


lol VIKING PRYD!!!*raises fist* :lol:  8) (half my family was from that area :wink: )



> Hehe, sleep deprived furries provides much amusement.


'tis truth


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 1, 2006)

Moon-Baby said:
			
		

> I live in Florida, the south part of it(the foreskin if you will)
> I dont really like it here...too damn hot... :x
> and theres not enough forests for me to prowl near where i live... :cry:
> .....legally anyway, theres some but its "private property" thats gonna probably be used for a freakin golf course...
> ...



 :lol: I've never heard that before. Living in the forskin of Florida. XD Glad I don't live there. I live in the middle of Florida though, so I don't know if that's bad or good?


----------



## Kanapi (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm from Moscow.
That's why my signature is in Russian.
 :wink:
Don't really like it there. (like anyone else. Anywhere )))
Wish I could live in GB.


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 1, 2006)

Kanapi said:
			
		

> I'm from Moscow.
> That's why my signature is in Russian.
> :wink:



-nods- Is this generated to anyone specific or to everyone? Because I knew that was Russian.


----------



## Kanapi (Apr 1, 2006)

That could be Ukrainian or Bulgarian with the same result. Unless you know Russian )))


----------



## Vgm22 (Apr 1, 2006)

Kanapi said:
			
		

> That could be Ukrainian or Bulgarian with the same result. Unless you know Russian )))



Really, I didn't know that? I kinda put two and two together with your location, thats how I came to the conclusion that was Russian, but I don't know how to speak or read Russian, so I could have been wrong.


----------



## Kaji Ryuuko (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow, people post while I slept 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 guess it couldn't be helped. I like to sleep alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I saw a person who lived in Austrailia, Moscow, and other places that I'm too lazy to name. 

I still find it funny that none of those places have the same weather as Oregon. Cold and Wet. Some might be cold, some might be wet, but Oregon and I think Washington as well, can combine the two into the weather for the state. 

...Man I like to ramble on.


----------



## Kanapi (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, it *is* cold and wet outside. Wanna check?
So I'm one  step closer to Oregon now. )))


----------



## Kaji Ryuuko (Apr 1, 2006)

Hm....Russia might be more like Oregon then I thought...eh...I never went there so I wouldn't know. 

Places I have been:
Mississippi - Hatch Place
California
Iowa
Idaho
Maryland
Oregon
Wyoming
North Carolina
Washington DC
WAshington
Canada
Belgium
Great Britian
Netherlands
Germany

Off topic
FA CODE - FC1.Fv~ S$DR0++++++ S$^Other G$+ G$^Male
^ H$8-f W$235-sm T$10-f W$18-f A$16 M$+ H$++ M$+ M$Lightning
^Fire
^Dragon_Magic P$++ F$+^+++ S$+++ N$Kaji_Ryuujin


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm from Michigan can't say the city name cause it's know to be made fun of a lot.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 2, 2006)

Edge said:
			
		

> Hehe, sleep deprived furries provides much amusement.
> And I'm all the way down in Wantirna, Australia. The land down under, where women glow and men plunder. Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?


You better run, you better take cover.

I have to admit that's one of the better songs about Australia. All copys of Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport should be shot into the sun.

I'm in the Boring state (South Australia)


----------



## benanderson (Apr 2, 2006)

North East England... Why hello chaps fancy a spot of Tea? :roll: 

Anyway... 20min drive from one of the worlds largest shopping centers, An hour drive from two theme parks (Light-Water Vally and Flamingo Land) and the weather... *looks out the window* very wet...  But getting warmer (thankfully)


----------



## Mr Cullen (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm from Scotland, and it's well known the internet types go crazy for my accent.

HEY LASSIE? FANCY A SHAG LIKE?


----------



## Kanapi (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, I love the way that lady pronounced "milk" )))


----------



## InvaderPichu (Apr 3, 2006)

I live in Harbl, USA.


----------



## vashdragon (Apr 3, 2006)

I live in Richmond, VA.  (US) at the moment.


----------



## kaze0fox (Apr 3, 2006)

New York City, USA


----------



## Captain Oz (Apr 3, 2006)

Edge said:
			
		

> The land down under, where women glow and men plunder.



Isn't the line "Where women roll and make shunder?"  So hard to understand what the Men At Work say most the time...


I'm in San Francisco, where it rains 341 days a year and never gets warmer than 57 Fahrenheit!  Does that count as wet and cold?  We're also entirely surrounded by water on 3 sides, and by an industrial hell hole and navy base on the fourth side.



			
				Kanapi said:
			
		

> Don't really like it there. (like anyone else. Anywhere )))



I like it here in SF ^.^


----------



## Mr Cullen (Apr 4, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> I live in Harbl, USA.



You sure you're not from F-Chan instead?


----------



## InvaderPichu (Apr 4, 2006)

Mr Cullen said:
			
		

> InvaderPichu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the love of god, no.


----------



## TORA (Apr 4, 2006)

(Off-topic) Hey, I_P! ::wavies:: ROWR.


----------



## Flywheel (Dec 23, 2007)

I live in Frankfurt, Germany, and there aren't many Germans on this site, which makes me feel lonely, but also SPECIAL.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 23, 2007)

Holywood (10 mins from the center of Belfast) in NORTHERN IRELAND!!
Eeeeeyo!
For all ye English out there: 1-0!!
:lol:
We are totally awesome over here 

@Flywheel: There aren't many from Norn Iron (Northern Ireland for all ye from the outside ) around either =]/=[


----------



## Magnus (Dec 23, 2007)

lol ish has a box in teh Netherlands xD soon to be the new morocco  
z0mg racism gasp ._.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 24, 2007)

oh wow this thread is old =/


well n/e wayz.....i live in Northern Virginia, Reston to be exact....and it wet and cold at the moment...


----------



## Azure (Dec 25, 2007)

Just have to pop in and give a shout for the Carolinas.  North, that is.  To hell with South Carolina, GO Tarheels!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oni (Dec 25, 2007)

The frozen place known as Wisconsin!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## DerDoberman (Dec 25, 2007)

Go Thread Necromancy.

This boy be reppin the 503. That's the _real_ Oregon area code, for those not in the know. For as much as I love Eugene, Oregon is Portland and Salem, and 541 and 971 are just runners up.

An lol at reppin area codes, who came up with that?

So yeah. Oregon. Where the weather is always sunny... Except for 9/10ths of the year when it's raining.


----------



## stoelbank (Dec 25, 2007)

*insert drum's* NETHERLANDS! *insert Lightning sounds*


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 25, 2007)

I always find that I live anywhere that isn't near the people I'd actually like to spend my time with.


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 25, 2007)

I lives on the internet!
...
...but I usually leave the body in MN (usa)


----------



## Frost Wolf (Dec 25, 2007)

I live in Maine. It's all hills and swamp and pine trees.


----------



## Kobaruto (Dec 25, 2007)

Damn snow here in Massachusetts is melting!~ I wanted it to snow some more and see how high it could get before the end of the year.. We had like three feet piled up, now it's down to one foot, because it was like 50 degrees yesterday.


----------



## Owlperson (Dec 25, 2007)

*RE:*



			
				Kanapi said:
			
		

> I'm from Moscow.
> That's why my signature is in Russian.
> :wink:
> Don't really like it there. (like anyone else. Anywhere )))
> Wish I could live in GB.



Privyet!

I am part Russian (raised in a Russian-speaking household in Gorseinon, near Llanelli, South Wales in the 1940s; my father was Romanian but he joined up and was only demobbed in 1946 so I spent my first years speaking only Russian, even taking a whole year to learn English when I started at my Welsh primary school). Anyway, I currently live in Lympne, near Hythe in Kent and would welcome you at any time to Britain though I would wait about four or five years and then come because I need to tidy up around here first.


----------



## Melo (Dec 25, 2007)

Michigan.



> I'm from Michigan can't say the city name cause it's know to be made fun of a lot.



Gaylord or Hell?


----------



## lobosabio (Dec 25, 2007)

Greetings from Ames, Iowa, USA!

I sometimes get the feeling I'm the only fur in the state.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Dec 25, 2007)

Greetings from Sylvania Ohio! The weather here is crap with a possiblity of pure fail later in the evening! It's flat here, hills are scarce natural reasources that are quickly raped and pillaged.


----------



## crazyKAT (Dec 25, 2007)

I live in a bunghole town called Burleson, TX. No pride here. Everybody in my town is rude! It's very hard to find the nice people here. 

No one lives near me. :cry:
Wait!!! There is one kid at my school who's in the fandom, though I think he wants to rape me.


----------



## scooter_squirrel (Dec 25, 2007)

I am in Southern Maryland now.   I am originally from New England so I miss the snow and skiing in the winter and summers have been too hot and humid. From all the posts on this subject, does anyone like the weather where they live??   Any furs from Hawaii here?


----------



## Diego117 (Dec 26, 2007)

I come from a little town called Cullman, Alabama. I've pretty much stayed in the southeast. Farthest north I've ever traveled was Kentucky. I've also been to Georgia, Tennessee, Florida, and N. Carolina.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 26, 2007)

Montevallo, Alabama. Small college town near B-ham. Person above me - O.O FREAKIN' AWESOME. We suffer this state together. Rowan, too, she lives with me. (She's never on here anymore, most people probably don't know her except the old folks.  )


----------



## Diego117 (Dec 26, 2007)

SWEEEEET! Alabama Furs UNITE!


----------



## Trellek (Dec 26, 2007)

Moscow, Idaho....Home of the University of Idaho...I hate college towns.


----------



## DerDoberman (Dec 26, 2007)

Trellek said:
			
		

> Moscow, Idaho....Home of the University of Idaho...I hate college towns.



Tell me about it. Pretty much the biggest reason I didn't go to Oregon State. Although I've gotta say, Eugene isn't much better at not being a college town.


----------



## Trellek (Dec 26, 2007)

Um...no, Eugene is way too close to Portland to escape the troubles that plague college towns.


----------



## Foggy (Dec 26, 2007)

southern california, born and raised, inland empire baby!8)


----------



## Denyen (Dec 26, 2007)

Kentucky.

If you don't like the weather, check back in 30 minutes.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 26, 2007)

Foggy said:
			
		

> southern california, born and raised, inland empire baby!8)




i use to live in the San Fernando Valley.


----------



## Trellek (Dec 26, 2007)

SoCal...oh no...that place is evil, EVIL!, can't you see!? don't you know!? eVil!....*drops to the ground in a crouch muttering and giggling to himself*


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 26, 2007)

yes i know...it has itz ups and downs


----------



## Trellek (Dec 26, 2007)

[/i]





			
				meow_mix06 said:
			
		

> yes i know...it has itz ups and downs



_ups_!? and downs?  I'm from LA originally so if you could tell me what the ups are I'd be much obliged.  Lets see green sky (on a good day)...down; brown sky (on a bad day)...down; Psycos on every street corner (I'm not unique there)...down; Um...minimal precipitation (I like rain..and snow)...down; Oh, wait, Santa Barbara [/i]does[/i] have some kick-ass body surfing...up.


----------



## erroshadowpaw (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, I live in upstate New York, not particularly sure where though, seeing as I'm in a different town every few days. My apartment, where all my shit is, is located in this little lakeside town I'm not gonna bother spelling out for you, cause its too long. I'm moving though, so I will be sure to come back and necropost this thread in a few weeks when Im halfway across the country. Again, not sure where, but hey, if I knew where I was going, life would be predictable and boring, eh?


----------



## Trellek (Dec 26, 2007)

not necessarily....knowing where you are going only makes things predictable if you know how and when you're getting there.


----------



## erroshadowpaw (Dec 26, 2007)

Trellek said:
			
		

> not necessarily....knowing where you are going only makes things predictable if you know how and when you're getting there.



perhaps *shrugs*
The better part of my life has been random moves, on the spot decisions, etc. Thus is the life of the wandering wolf . Right now all I know is that I am somewhat bound to my apartment until March, and then I -have- to find a new place, which I have already decided will be anywhere but here.


----------



## net-cat (Dec 26, 2007)

Baltimore, MD.

My, how unremarkable.


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm in North Carolina, near Charlotte.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 26, 2007)

Trellek said:
			
		

> [/i]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what about the nightlife? there's like 100's of bars to go to, dozens of bowling alleys...arcades up the ass...Santa Monica Pier...the Fashion District...Hollywood............

the list goes on =P


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Dec 26, 2007)

I live in Pottstown PA, go to officer's school in Wayne PA, and am temporarily posted at Fort Dix until I complete my training.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 27, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> The frozen place known as Wisconsin!
> 
> Merry Christmas!



More like America's psycho state!

Anyways, I'm from Texas.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Dec 27, 2007)

Alaska... *sighes* im the only furry up here... im so isolated!


----------



## BassMan (Dec 27, 2007)

When not on the road 10 months of the year, I live in Burlington, Iowa


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 27, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Alaska... *sighes* im the only furry up here... im so isolated!



No, you're not the only one.  There's always a few.  Need proof?  I dunno if he'd consider himself a furry, but the guy who made the short film "Kaze: Ghost Warrior" lives just outside Fairbanks...or at least, he did last I read.


----------



## ADF (Dec 27, 2007)

Good old England


----------



## Molotov (Dec 27, 2007)

South California. There's some sun, but I think the weather's on crack, since it don't wanna make up its mind.

Compton's where I'm from, so 'sup? Everyday be a warzone, but with every warzone, there's ALWAYS an afterparty. Parties, FTW.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 27, 2007)

^ holy crap!:shock:


kudos to u my friend


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 27, 2007)

the downtown area of pensacola florida. i wonder are there any furs in the vicinity that i don't already know about?


----------



## Vore Writer (Dec 27, 2007)

I live in Burien, WA. Right now it's cool and wet. With possibility of snow (ha, ha.)


----------



## Tucuxi (Dec 27, 2007)

College: South Hadley, MA (Mount Holyoke)
Winter Break: New York City
Summertime: Nantucket Island, MA


----------



## Moku (Dec 28, 2007)

Ozark MO usa, cold right now supossed to snow soon (i hope) sledding yay!


----------



## Faabio (Dec 28, 2007)

New Jersey!!


----------



## Magica (Dec 28, 2007)

Yakima, WA.  Right now it's cold and snowing. See here.


----------



## Khell (Dec 28, 2007)

Mooresville, North Carolina


----------



## BassMan (Dec 28, 2007)

lobosabio said:
			
		

> Greetings from Ames, Iowa, USA!
> 
> I sometimes get the feeling I'm the only fur in the state.



You're not the only one. I live in Burlington, Iowa and was born in Iowa City. Too bad I'm a Hawkeyes fan though (sings "In Heaven There is no Beer")
Places I've been (In Alphabetical order):
Alabama
Arizona
Arkansas
California (Hate it with a passion though)
Colorado (Colorado Springs is the best city on Earth to get weed in, and the Rocky Mountains are the best place to smoke it)
Connecticut (Probably the state I hate the most: way too expensive)
Deleware
District of Columbia (Washington, DC)
Florida (very fluent with Tampa, also I'm a carney by trade so that's where I start my season)
Georgia
Idaho
Illinois (Chicago many times)
Indiana
Iowa (my home, this is)
Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana (You'll never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy than in the city of New Orleans)
Maryland
Massachusetts (Chowdah!)
Mexico (Nuevo Loredo only)
Michigan (Detroit is not nearly as bad as it's hyped to be)
Minnesota (Yah fer sure don'tcha know?)
Mississippi (Not as racist as it's hyped to be)
Missourri (my parents used to have a cabin down there)
Montana (the most boring state I've ever been to)
Nebraska
Nevada (Including Las Vegas)
New Jersey (say it with me now: "New Joisay!")
New Mexico
New York (both upstate and New York City)
North Carolina
Ohio (The I-X Indoor Amusement Park in Cleveland is 1 of the best carnivals I've ever worked)
Oklahoma
Oregon
Pennsylvania
Rhode Island
South Carolina
South Dakota
Tennessee (Paris, TN loved me last time I worked a dunk tank there)
Texas (been there so many times as a truck driver, I almost moved there)
Utah (2nd most boring state I've ever been to)
Virginia
Washington (So many damn commies in that state, they ought to call it "The People's Republic of Washington")
West Virginia
Wisconsin (Used to vacation at their Door County Peninsula every year)
Wyoming


----------



## Devolger555 (Dec 29, 2007)

i am from south germany, somewere between heidelberg and heilbronn
the house were my appartment is, is over 400 years old and almost every summer we got rat
problems


----------



## FurryFox (Dec 30, 2007)

Trellek said:
			
		

> SoCal...oh no...that place is evil, EVIL!, can't you see!? don't you know!? eVil!....*drops to the ground in a crouch muttering and giggling to himself*



Hey, watch it! It's not EVIL its just a really ANNOYING place to live. I should know, I live in Napa, California, and it gets cold, never snows, and rains sometimes


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Dec 30, 2007)

I be livin' in Michigan! it's cold, snowy, and no matter what anyone says, michigan is good cold and snowy.^^


----------



## uncia (Dec 30, 2007)

BassMan said:
			
		

> Places I've been (In Alphabetical order):
> Alabama
> Arizona
> Arkansas
> ...


Ah... just the two countries, then?

(re. WA: thought that used to be said about CA?  Something in common with Nuevo Laredo, too, I guess... ^^)


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Dec 30, 2007)

Las Vegas, Nevada originally from San Diego, California


----------



## net-cat (Dec 30, 2007)

BassMan said:
			
		

> Washington (So many damn commies in that state, they ought to call it "The People's Republic of Washington")


Let me guess. You stayed west of the Cascades?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 30, 2007)

Just randomly, here is a map I found where furries have added their locations... in case anyone is interested...
http://www.halfdragon.de/furryfinder/index.cgi


----------



## scooter_squirrel (Dec 30, 2007)

Ionic_Warrior said:
			
		

> Las Vegas, Nevada originally from San Diego, California



I would be so broke if I lived in Vegas..


----------



## Kelsh (Dec 30, 2007)

St.louis, Missouri. 

Pretty awesome here.


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 30, 2007)

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you the *Internet Furry Proximity Locator*:

http://ifpl.cattech.org/


----------



## erroshadowpaw (Dec 30, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Ladies and gentlemen, I give you the *Internet Furry Proximity Locator*:
> 
> http://ifpl.cattech.org/



Hehe, I used that thing, actually helped me find a couple of local furs, though none of them even remembered that they had an account on it. Its great once, but not really interactive enough to remind you to update it.


----------



## zombowshep (Jan 2, 2008)

so california 909 soon to be 816 cause im getting out of here


----------



## xDCJx (Mar 5, 2008)

I live in arkansas. Seems like no one is here =


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 5, 2008)

Orange County, California. Not to be confused with those posers in Florida.


----------



## rubixcuber (Mar 20, 2008)

St. Louis, MO.

Apparently it's awesome here.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 20, 2008)

Washington DC area.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 20, 2008)

east of BC and north of Montana. I'll let you put the 2 together
and I must say... very old thread you have here


----------



## sage_mines (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't remember if I replied to this thread, but whatever. I live in Imperial Beach, San Diego, California.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 24, 2008)

Staten Island, New York. It is the crappiest borough of the infamous city of New York.


----------



## Zpyder (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm in central Connecticut!


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 11, 2008)

What up fellow Connecticut fur.  I totally reps the south end, word!


----------



## Erro (Aug 11, 2008)

Holy crap, call a medic, I think this one's breathing!
This thread never dies, does it? 
Thornton/Denver, Colorado =3


----------



## Lost (Aug 11, 2008)

Massillon/Portsmouth OH
both are kinda shitty place to live 

but you are getting old and don't have the money for Florida it seems Portsmouth is the alternative because there are tons of old people.


----------



## Call-me-Folwer (Aug 11, 2008)

Brampton, Ontario.  West of Toronto.  
Not a bad place to live, that is of course if you didn't grow up here.  Then again, the grass is always greener, no?


----------



## Urban Wolf (Aug 11, 2008)

Brisbane Australia, wouldn't live anywhere else.


----------



## Kajet (Aug 11, 2008)

Des Moines IA, Seems like your normal, average, mundane city, just like pretty much every other one I bet.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 11, 2008)

Universe, Sun System, Earth, Europe, Germany, Bremen, Wehye, Erichshof...
More i won't said XD

I thought we have a big tread for this in the Den?


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 11, 2008)

Ireland. That's all you're getting 'cause you dont know anyplace besides Dublin, Cork and Shannon.


----------



## Landis (Aug 11, 2008)

Chicago Illinios


----------



## Jack (Aug 11, 2008)

go to google maps and type in Boyd Texas. that's my home town & I live just outside of it.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 11, 2008)

I live in the city called hell population: growing everyday, weather: like a menopausal  women. Miami has to be the worst place to live in the country.


----------



## valkura (Aug 11, 2008)

<-- Northwest suburbs.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 11, 2008)

Damn, won't this thread ever die?

Gothenburg, Sweden.


----------



## Dranslin (Aug 11, 2008)

Pity I saw someone native from my area, pity the post was from '07. I'm here in San Diego, California. Anyone about send me a PM!


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 11, 2008)

i live in Estonia Tallinn


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 11, 2008)

South Carolina, U.S.A.


----------



## StormSong (Aug 11, 2008)

Ummmm 

Southport, England.

But for simplicity's sake we'll just say Liverpool, because people might have actually heard of that.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 11, 2008)

I live in your closet, watching your every move.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 11, 2008)

Phoenix, AZ.

There are too many threads like this.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Phoenix, AZ.
> 
> There are too many threads like this.



I feel bad for you with the temperatures there.


----------



## X (Aug 11, 2008)

Venice Fl. well technically i am right off the island of Venice, it turns out that my house is part of Sarasota county.


----------



## Leasara (Aug 11, 2008)

Somewhere around Boise, Idaho.  Moved up here from Las Vegas, Nevada about 6 months ago, and I'm already thinking of moving again, this time to Chicago, Illinois.


----------



## Kano (Aug 11, 2008)

I live in Vero Beach, Florida. The most boring town you will ever know.


----------



## X (Aug 11, 2008)

Kano said:


> I live in Vero Beach, Florida. The most boring town you will ever know.



the town i live in is pretty boring too, something like 70% of the population is over 40.


----------



## Kano (Aug 11, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> the town i live in is pretty boring too, something like 70% of the population is over 40.


 
I feel your pain, I work at a movie theater and all I ever see in there are old, obnoxious people, most are well over 50 and they like to complain... a lot Dx


----------



## pheonix (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm in south Florida and I hate everyday because of it.(being as tired and retarded as I am I just realized that I already posted saying I lived in this hellhole sorry about that)


----------



## oOoMidnightWolfieoOo (Aug 13, 2008)

baltimore, maryland


----------

